# does the plant die?



## tkdchmpn (Apr 20, 2007)

I have a girl in her 9th week flowering and large leaves are yellowing.  The yellowing has krept its way up into the crown...
I have heard that its just what thte plant doeswhen it is nearing the end of flowering(lifepspan)? IIf this is this normal? and time?


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Apr 20, 2007)

ya its normal at least thats what all mine did when it was near ready good luck and by the way nice plant bro peace


----------



## tkdchmpn (Apr 20, 2007)

cool thanks man...
I have heard its from the nutrients being sucked out of them...if this is tru then what nutes could prevent it?  ...interesting


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Apr 20, 2007)

thats a good question lol


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 20, 2007)

yeah all my plants do that to when thair nearing the end its just the natural cycle of things


----------



## Fretless (Apr 21, 2007)

One of my plants is starting to yellow a bit too soon, only in the 4th week of flowering.  But, it is also the plant with most well developed flowers and resin.  It must take a lot of nutrients and energy to make that resin.  Anyway, I am cautiously fertilizing, hoping that will see her through.  Yesterday I used a half strength foliar spray for all the plants, today I washed it off, and then they got some mild nutes in their water. 
    Anyway your plant looks great Locutus!  How much light is on that Lady?


----------



## hgih (Apr 21, 2007)

you want them to leach out all there nutes at the end of flowering it improves taste you should also try flushing with just straight water the last week or two of flowering


----------



## offgrid (Apr 21, 2007)

hey tkdchmpn,

my girl is in her 6th week of flowering and her leaves are yellowing too.  i believe it's the normal cycle. i agree with hgih and say you ought to flush her out and leave her be until the time is right.  let her use up all the water flushing out the excess nutes, then let her dry out before harvest.

in other words, you're not really killing the poor thing, you're the angel that comes to her on her deathbed and promises her that she won't really die, she's just being transformed into a new kind of energy (like, the inspiration you receive when you smoke her flowers and cause you to create a new poem or story or backyard deck or great insight that you share with your friend and he totally changes his life because of it...).  you've let her live a long and good life.  she's beautiful, and you've done well in caring for her!


----------



## tkdchmpn (Apr 21, 2007)

Thanks alot guys.I guess i will just ride it till the end. LOL
*bearfootbob*--- I have a 400W Metal Halide 4300K and 2 65W PC strips on the sides
*offgrid*- I have never heard such a great discription to justify the life and death cycle of Mary...but wow that was great props.  I have a new outlook on plant slife cycles.


----------



## Fretless (Apr 22, 2007)

Wow, good growing.  That main cola is chunky!


----------



## wikkedsun (May 1, 2007)

offgrid said:
			
		

> hey tkdchmpn,
> 
> my girl is in her 6th week of flowering and her leaves are yellowing too. i believe it's the normal cycle. i agree with hgih and say you ought to flush her out and leave her be until the time is right. let her use up all the water flushing out the excess nutes, then let her dry out before harvest.
> 
> in other words, you're not really killing the poor thing, you're the angel that comes to her on her deathbed and promises her that she won't really die, she's just being transformed into a new kind of energy (like, the inspiration you receive when you smoke her flowers and cause you to create a new poem or story or backyard deck or great insight that you share with your friend and he totally changes his life because of it...). you've let her live a long and good life. she's beautiful, and you've done well in caring for her!




that was beautiful i always talk to my girls and tell them theyre sexy


----------

